# ICahrger 4010 Duo Questions



## cryslr300m (Sep 30, 2004)

I was curious if anyone has been playing with the Cycle mode on the 4010 charger?

I am looking for similar information that comes out of the GFX (run time, IR, avg voltage)

I also noticed it will not discharge at more than 18.

If anyone has any thoughts let me know...

Thanks,


----------



## RC300 (Apr 3, 2002)

Might ask about this on the Product Support Thread....New Charging Technology by Todd Putnam


----------

